# J'y crois pas, mon iMac s'est fait hacker



## fif (17 Février 2009)

Salut tout le monde...

Il m'est arrivé un truc qui m'a fait froid dans le dos...

J'ai pour habitude de laisser la gestion à distance activée sans firewall et avec une redirection des ports de ma freebox vers mon Mac.
L'idée est de pouvoir utiliser "back to my mac" à partir de mobile me.
J'ai sans doute commis l'erreur de cocher également le serveur VNC dans les options de ce tableau de bord.

Bref, j'étais en train de surfer sur un site et mon mac fait "bing" et je vois l'icône des jumelles d'Apple Remote Deskstop changer pour m'avertir que quelqu'un s'est connecté.
Stupeur je vois des caractères s'afficher dans le champ de recherche de Safari genre "echo" plus des caractères cabalistiques. Ca s'affichait trop vite j'ai pas pu voir si c'était du shell ou du php...

Brrr, je peux vous dire que j'ai activé le firewall et que j'ai supprimé le wake on lan ainsi que la redirection des ports de la freebox vers mon iMac. 

Mince alors, je vais installer aussi la mise à jour de sécurité du mois de janvier dès fois que ça viendrait du trou dans les RSS de Safari...
Ca fait plusieurs jours que je trouve que mon mac est ralentit,
le log de la console m'indique un crash récurent avec l'adressebook sync et l'aslmanager
ca m'embêterait de tout reformater car je ne suis même pas sûr que résolve le problème...

Bref faites gaffe, je ne suis peut être pas le seul à qui c'est arrivé...


----------



## Museforever (18 Février 2009)

Mais pour utiliser le partage d'écran il faut normalement le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe du mac. Comment il a pu les savoir ?


----------



## fif (18 Février 2009)

Museforever a dit:


> Mais pour utiliser le partage d'écran il faut normalement le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe du mac. Comment il a pu les savoir ?



Avec le logiciel de force brute qui va bien j'imagine :mouais:


----------



## meskh (18 Février 2009)

Genre avec des petites choses comme ça


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Genre avec des petites choses comme ça


Aucun rapport. Il s'agit là de l'utilisation du mode Single User (= droits root) et donc d'un accès physique à la machine. Rien que de très banal.

On ne peut tirer aucune conclusion de l'expérience de fif parce qu'on ne peut parler de faille lorsqu'on laisse les portes grandes ouvertes et les clefs sur la voiture.

L'inconscience est la seule force brute que je perçois sur ce post.


----------



## lepetitpiero (19 Février 2009)

tu as vérifié que la gestion a distance n'était pas activée?


----------



## fif (19 Février 2009)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> tu as vérifié que la gestion a distance n'était pas activée?



comme indiqué elle était activée et c'est par là qu'il est passé, relis mieux mon post.

@ moonwalker
en ce qui concerne l'inconscience... ta phrase étant un peu lapidaire, de façon plus constructive pourrais tu m'indiquer si il existe t il un autre moyen pour utiliser "back to my Mac"?

merci


----------



## Dramis (19 Février 2009)

fif a dit:


> constructive pourrais tu m'indiquer si il existe t il un autre moyen pour utiliser "back to my Mac"?


 
Il faut passer par un VPN.

Utiliser des mots de passe différent en fonction de ce que l'on fait.  Les mots de passes sur un serveur ftp sont envoyé en clair sur le réseaux, si tu as le même pour te connecter sur ton back to my mac, la terre entière le connait.


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Février 2009)

Un peu de lecture :
Tout frais.
Et ça.
Ça aussi.

Je pense que l'achat d'un routeur sérieux, doté d'un coupe-feu compatible que tu puisses régler à ta convenance et en toute connaissance de cause, t'es indispensable vue la façon dont tu utilise ton Mac.

En tout cas, laisser le contrôle distant ouvert &#8212; selon quels paramètres d'ailleurs ? &#8212; sans coupe-feu n'est pas une option recommandée, encore moins une chose à faire.

Encore un peu de lecture...


----------



## fif (3 Février 2010)

mouif, c'est pas probant tout ça....

bref, un VPN me semble plus approprié...


----------



## 570FF (3 Février 2010)

C'est marrant, je viens de commencer un tuto là-dessus, dispo sur ce forum d'ici peu !


----------



## Fìx (3 Février 2010)

570FF a dit:


> C'est marrant, je viens de commencer un tuto là-dessus, dispo sur ce forum d'ici peu !



Sur comment pirater l'ordi d'un autre?  ... Ah bah j'suis preneur! 

Vous savez si ils ont des Mac à la banque de France?


----------



## 570FF (3 Février 2010)

Je parlais du VPN, désolé ;-)


----------



## elamapi (3 Février 2010)

Pour info, il est possible d'utiliser logmein sur mac pour en prendre le controle a distance. Que je sache (aprés plusieur recherche) personne ne c'est jamais fait hacké par la (heureusement, sinon leur société mettrait la clef sous la porte en moins de 24h).

C'est beaucoup plus safe que d'autoriser une connexion vers sont ordi (vu que dans le cas de logmein, c'est l'ordi lui même qui se connecte).


----------

